# Yellow/Blackwater 5-31



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

NJD and I decided to change things up and hit Yellow River today. It was a rather strange day. We saw literally hundreds of black drum tailing at the mouth of Yellow on the incoming tide. They wouldn't touch Gulps and we didn't intend to fish for anything but bass today, so we didn't have any bait available. We fished up Yellow, down Yellow, over to Blackwater, etc. NJD caught this enormous 5 pound pickerel. I was taking a break to eat lunch and he was throwing an Excalibur rattle bait when it hit. A nice fish. NJD caught maybe a dozen fish between bass, reds and pickerel and I caught one decent bass and a rat red. Anyway, it was a fun day.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Always a great day when fishing!! It trumps all other things.:thumbsup:


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats a stud jack fish,careful cleaning it also great eating.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

lees way2 said:


> Thats a stud jack fish,careful cleaning it also great eating.


Tossed her back to catch another day. 

NJD


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a mighty fine pickerel. Hard to beat that one. :notworthy:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good jack!!! At least you got out and didn't have to work!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that's a nice one. Have never seen one even near that size in the waters I fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

nice 1


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

I didn't even know they got that big around here. You might have thrown back the record & didn't know it.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Geezer said:


> I didn't even know they got that big around here. You might have thrown back the record & didn't know it.


Nah, mines came in at 5.5 pounds and the FL state record is 6.96 pounds. I know where I caught em, so I'll always hit that spot on the river. 

NJD


----------



## st8countrylife (Jun 6, 2015)

*pickeral*

Here is one caught in a pond in blackwater river state forest that would have beat the record,i could barely hold him up.Not sure how long he was,but he would not fit in a 48qt cooler


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man that a stud jack, fat as I have seen around here. What did you catch him on?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## st8countrylife (Jun 6, 2015)

NJD, did you let him go or frying pan??they are some good eating


----------



## st8countrylife (Jun 6, 2015)

Jcross my dad caught this fish,this was over 25 years ago we was bass fishing with live shiners. It ate 3 shiners before he caught it,cut his line first 2 times, put a leader on and he hit again.. 5.5 lber is the biggest one ive seen caught on blackwater..


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

st8countrylife said:


> NJD, did you let him go or frying pan??they are some good eating


He's back in the drink...

NJD:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

